# Nice 7pt. 18in inside 10in G 2s



## maloneaj (Jan 6, 2009)

I shot this nice buck on my lease 12/15/08. Caney Head Hunting Club.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2009)

What a stud of a 7 ptr!!  Congrats.


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks !


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 6, 2009)

Great buck for sure!!!


----------



## leo (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice one


----------



## Hoss (Jan 6, 2009)

Great buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome deer.  Congrats to ya.


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 8, 2009)

OK , This is my first bump for today >


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2009)

yep very nice old heavy thing!


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank You .


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jan 11, 2009)

gotta love those g2's great buck! congrats


----------



## jwp (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful buck. Congrats


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2009)

Great old Brute,Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure on a score but that is a nice 7 pointer!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 18, 2009)

Great buck! Just think, if that fork on the buck's left antler wasn't there and his left beam mirrored his right beam, he wouldn't be legal as anyone's "second" buck in GA if they'd already killed a smaller buck lacking four points on one side.

That is one fine buck!


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks , Yea, you're right dutchman it didn't cross my mind, this was my first buck out 6 possible shooters I let walk .


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 18, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Not sure on a score but that is a nice 7 pointer!


Thanks ,  Don't know yet myself. Is there someone that can estimate just by looking at photo ?


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice un


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Super buck CONGRATS.....


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 30, 2009)

Bump ! Bump ! Bump ! , OOPS !


----------



## dusty80 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## CPark58 (Feb 1, 2009)

thats a hoss


----------



## kenlr4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats nice buck


----------



## THETRUTH (Feb 2, 2009)

thats a beast


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks everyone for your reply to post .


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 13, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump ,  Just can't help it !


----------



## JVang93 (Feb 13, 2009)

nice nice..


----------



## kevina (Feb 13, 2009)

How old was that buck? Very nice.


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 14, 2009)

I was told by my taxidermy that it was 4 - 4 1/2 years old , longshot pushing 5 "Maybe". He showed me where it was formimg a nice roman's arch . So he said .  I've been hunting for nearly 35 years and I've never heard of a roman's arch . Does anyone have more detail info about this .?


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 14, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## dusty80 (Feb 14, 2009)

maloneaj said:


> I was told by my taxidermy that it was 4 - 4 1/2 years old , longshot pushing 5 "Maybe". He showed me where it was formimg a nice roman's arch . So he said .  I've been hunting for nearly 35 years and I've never heard of a roman's arch . Does anyone have more detail info about this .?



I'd say he was talking about his nose..........


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 14, 2009)

Gotta love those long g2's!! great buck! congrats
'


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 15, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> I'd say he was talking about his nose..........


  Yea, that's what I understand, from it's nose to the top side back to the eyes form an arch, comes from maturity. I admit, didn't know that and not to old to learn something, Thanks


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 23, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Trigabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Caney Head certainly has some NICE deer... Congrats!


----------



## LJay (Mar 24, 2009)

Fine buck!!!


----------



## ltibbit1 (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW...nice deer!!!


----------



## maloneaj (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, ltibbit1


----------

